# I want you to have



## 盲人瞎馬

Moi.
Minulle tulee ongelmia yrittäessäni suomentaa otsikossa oleva lause.
Arvaukseni on "haluan sinulla olevan". Se ei näytä oikealta (sillä tarvitsee genitiivissä oleva pronominia) enkä voi keksiä miten sanoa että-lauseessa (haluan, että sinulla on?(noo en oo varma tästä)).
Kuinka pitäisikö sanoa?

Kiitos.


----------



## pearho

Perusongelma "haluan sinulla olevan jotakin" -lausessa ei taida olla, että siltä puuttu genitiivi, koska tietääkseni lauseet tyyppiä "tiedän sinulla olevan jotakin" kyllä käyvät. Minusta, ongelma on se, että se lausetyppi ei käy haluta -verbin kanssa.

Minä sanoisin: "haluaisin, että sinulla olisi". Kun suomessa ei ole konjunktiivia, voi käyttää konditionaalia.


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

pearho said:


> Perusongelma "haluan sinulla olevan jotakin" -lausessa ei taida olla, että siltä puuttu genitiivi, koska tietääkseni lauseet tyyppiä "tiedän sinulla olevan jotakin" kyllä käyvät. Minusta, ongelma on se, että se lausetyppi ei käy haluta -verbin kanssa.
> 
> Minä sanoisin: "haluaisin, että sinulla olisi". Kun suomessa ei ole konjunktiivia, voi käyttää konditionaalia.



Konditionaali tietenkin puuttuu suomessa ainakin minulle, sillä portugalilla on kolme erilaista konditionaalia: preesens, imperfekti ja futuuri. Se vie kuukausia osata kieli, jolla ei ole konditionaalia.
Kiitos selityksestänne, pearho.


----------



## pearho

Vitalore said:


> Konditionaali tietenkin puuttuu suomessa ainakin minulle, sillä portugalilla on kolme erilaista konditionaalia: preesens, imperfekti ja futuuri. Se vie kuukausia osata kieli, jolla ei ole konditionaalia.
> Kiitos selityksestänne, pearho.


Varmasti tarkoitat konjunktiivia, mikä puuttuu suomesta, etkä konditionaalia, mikä siinä kyllä on. Minusta, se puute ei ole kovin ongelmallinen. Sen olemassaolo olisi vain yhä vaikuttanut kielen oppimista.


----------



## pearho

pearho said:


> Minusta, ongelma on se, että se lausetyppi ei käy haluta -verbin kanssa.


Löysin just lehden artikkelista virkeen, jossa esiintyy haluta -verbi preesensin partisiipin kanssa: "Valtion pitäisi käyttää lisää rahaa, jos se *haluaa yhtiön pysyvän *maassa". Olisiko sittenkin niin, että lause tyyppiä "haluan sinulla olevan jotakin" myös käy?


----------



## Hakro

"Haluan sinulla olevan jotakin" is a perfectly correct phrase.


----------

